# Long Term Car Rental



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello again everyone,

We are almost ready for our move in just over a weeks time......never knew that we could collect so much 'rubbish' (aka shoes, bags and clothes to us guys) in a pokey 1-bed flat but that should give us plenty to do in the next week!!

I'm looking for any information on long term car rental in the Costa Del Sol area. Anyone have any experience with companies good or bad??

Cheers,

Calum


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, we have been renting for 28 days at a time with Malaga Car.Com. We have found them very good. They collect you at the airport, straight to the office, produce your documents and then the car. Very quick. The first price was €172.86 plus Petrol of €26.82. To renew for another 28 days, just phoned them for a price and kept the same car. We have paid €165. euros for the last 28 days, but of course it will increase closer to Easter holidays, etc. I think they are the cheapest to use, and the price they charge is the price you pay. Have booked with other companies at a cheap price, but when you collect the car, there is always extras to pay. Linda


----------



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

linpegg said:


> Hi, we have been renting for 28 days at a time with Malaga Car.Com. We have found them very good. They collect you at the airport, straight to the office, produce your documents and then the car. Very quick. The first price was €172.86 plus Petrol of €26.82. To renew for another 28 days, just phoned them for a price and kept the same car. We have paid €165. euros for the last 28 days, but of course it will increase closer to Easter holidays, etc. I think they are the cheapest to use, and the price they charge is the price you pay. Have booked with other companies at a cheap price, but when you collect the car, there is always extras to pay. Linda


Thanks Linda, 

I'll have a look at them. Is that price inclusive of all 'extra' insurance like tyres and windscreen cover etc?

Thanks,

Calum


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cann I ask what car this was for as it sounds a really good deal 

Than you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

linpegg said:


> Hi, we have been renting for 28 days at a time with Malaga Car.Com. We have found them very good. They collect you at the airport, straight to the office, produce your documents and then the car. Very quick. The first price was €172.86 plus Petrol of €26.82. To renew for another 28 days, just phoned them for a price and kept the same car. We have paid €165. euros for the last 28 days, but of course it will increase closer to Easter holidays, etc. I think they are the cheapest to use, and the price they charge is the price you pay. Have booked with other companies at a cheap price, but when you collect the car, there is always extras to pay. Linda


Thats cheaper than buying one on finance when you consider insurance, maintenance, suma etc!


----------



## linpegg (Jan 16, 2011)

philly said:


> Cann I ask what car this was for as it sounds a really good deal
> 
> Than you


Hi, it is a Fiat Panda 1.2, easy to drive and park and has air con, but as I said, these prices are very cheap now, because of the time of year; they will definitely increase towards Easter and onwards, and we are even thinking of buying a small runaround for when we are here.


----------

